# Planted 60gal w/ S. Sanchezi



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

here are some pics of my planted 60gal progress starting to send out alot of runners on the pygmy chain sword and grass, and my sword just grows bigger every day... it dominates the tank. i also pulled out the ludwigia it was getting chocked out by slime algae so i decided to get rid of it... too bad i loved the red under-leafs blowing in the current.

View attachment 173330

View attachment 173332

View attachment 173333

View attachment 173334

View attachment 173335

View attachment 173336

View attachment 173337

View attachment 173338


thanks, Josh


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

nice tank, what type of sword is that and did you buy it as a mother plant or just a clipping?
have you got co2 on that tank or fertilizer?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice tank! Looks like your P is enjoying it.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice! I love how he warned us about slow loading time and it loaded faster than other threads


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice looking sanchezi and tank!

I bet he is very happy in there


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous tank and sanchezi.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice looking tank. How long have your plants been in the setup, look great.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

looks awesome! nice sanchezi


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone, the plants have been in this setup for i believe about 2 years but the tank has evolved itself over that time, algea took out alot of the plants in the tank that are harder to care for, and what was left went into a dormant stage for about 3 months before i got my params and dosing in a constant good routine and then whatever plants were left in the tank exploded in growth and i added the anubus and amazon sword the sag subulata japonica and tellenus?? were all from my previous plant setup and are doing the best out of all the plants beside the sword lol. i use fert sticks and presurized co2 works great fert sticks alow me to be flexible with dosing and help keep algea from blooming from too much ferts in the water collum.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well good job, looks good!


----------

